# New England 1/15/07



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

What is veryone hearing for tomorrow? Last night they were saying some pretty good icing changing to to snow. Looks like 2-4" for most of Western and Central Mass. Maybe more like 4" in NH. Anybody hear this? They changed the forcast today, however.:realmad:


----------



## Rickco (Dec 5, 2006)

Rain,ice and very little,if any snow. :crying:


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

From the underground:

Rain with a chance of sleet this morning...then rain this afternoon. Little or no sleet accumulation. Highs around 40. Northeast winds around 5 mph this morning...becoming light and variable. Chance of precipitation 100 percent. 




This is for today and the remainder of the year.


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

Rain in my area


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

i've read 3-4" at the Northshore area. 6"+NH


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*6"-12" depending*

White Mnts... Looks like 6"-12" depending on who you listen too or watch....The only one not predicting is the weather channel they are still saying an inch on the 8's.....It is snowing now!!!!


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Guaranteed rain in my area.:realmad:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I don't know about tomorrow. The only prediction I can make is for today - We will get snow - and that prediction is only because I can look out the window. It is snowing. How much? Stand by and ask me tomorrow. I guarantee 100% accuracy.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

All ice so far.. had to go out and salt this am real heavy now a break in the precip.. gona be a long night of frezing rain I think!!!


----------



## SnoShark (Oct 29, 2006)

*Check this out*

Check out this from NOAA. This is as good as it gets and they update the information as it happens.

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/showsigwx.php?warnzone=MAZ012&warncounty=MAC027&local_place1=Worcester&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook


----------



## lieutlamson (Dec 4, 2006)

I think a lot depends on how cold it gets during monday. New Hampshire looks like they will get some snow, but I think Massachusetts might have a 50/50 chance. Communities in the north shore like me, or anyone in Ma located along the border probably have the best chance for any snow. I havent heard any numbers maybe a couple inches or so... I figure ill put the plow on and hope for the best.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Well I will tell you right now, tempurature is 29 degrees and its a drizzling here. There is a coat of ice starting to form on everything.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

NECN is saying Ice and rain for N.Shore and Snow in NH. I have grown to hate the weather men. I live in S. east MA and they say maybe some snow on Monday night into Tuesday. But they never say how much. At least the ground will be cold enough


----------



## Nepatsfn (Jan 1, 2007)

*Snow!!!!!!*

I heard 6-10 last night on channel 9. I am dying to try my new plow:waving:


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Nepatsfn;352227 said:


> I heard 6-10 last night on channel 9. I am dying to try my new plow:waving:


what are you going to be running?? Where in NH are you?

Lets hope for some good snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Cold rain here in my area, ice is starting to form.Maybe it will snow ,i didn,t bother hooking up my plows today.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

If im lucky maybe some black ice Monday night


----------



## Jderr (Jan 11, 2007)

nothing but rain here this winter sucks. im ready to get the bikes out:crying:


----------



## ALarsh (Jun 12, 2004)

3-8" depending who you listen to. My truck is ready to go. wesport


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Mick;352071 said:


> I don't know about tomorrow. The only prediction I can make is for today - We will get snow - and that prediction is only because I can look out the window. It is snowing. How much? Stand by and ask me tomorrow. I guarantee 100% accuracy.


Hey Mick, the dopes on WLBZ are calling for 4-8 for most of the state, 2-4 for southern coast because of mixing with sleet. I'll believe it when I see it.

We've got about 2 1/2 inches today and is snowing now (740pm). (machias area)

I'll check back tomorrow night for your predictions.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It isn't looking too good for central MA, but you northern guys might be getting something out of it. I am not going to hook anything uo until it is time to get going.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

haha well i'm going to take all the plows off my trucks....sorry guys i probably jinxed it


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

Never even mounted the plow so far this year. Woke to some ice on the ground now it is just rain.:crying:


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Welll Well Well another bust what a surprise.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

All rain here, but there is tons of ice on the trees only... maybe I can get some tree work. Doesn't look good for snow for a while!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Snowing here for now!!!*

Well, it is still snowing even though we are on the sleet line depending on who you watch...


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

My prediction for yesterday - less than an inch. Ha, I was right. But it's been snowing pretty good for the last hour. Just got in from hooking up the new Fisher.:bluebounc


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

ok i say we start making a Mick's Weather Section on the forum, probably more accurate than the weather guys. I hate weather men, so much for the 1-3 in my area.:realmad:


----------



## Nepatsfn (Jan 1, 2007)

mcwlandscaping;352232 said:


> what are you going to be running?? Where in NH are you?
> 
> Lets hope for some good snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Im in Epsom, I just bought a Fisher MM2 7 foot 6 LD for my 04 1500 Silverado and Im begining to wonder why, Just sleeting right now:angry: PS I bought it at EW Sleeper they were the lowest price around at 3.600


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

I Hate Rain!!!!!!!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Mick;352648 said:


> My prediction for yesterday - less than an inch. Ha, I was right. But it's been snowing pretty good for the last hour. Just got in from hooking up the new Fisher.


Mick,

How much you got this evening??? About 4-5 more inches here today so far. :bluebounc Will be heading out this evening to plow. Usually takes about 3-4 hours to make my rounds. Still snowing right now, so I'm waiting. If it goes too late, I'll wait 'til morning, around 3am. That allows me to get people out to work in time.

Sorry to hear about the rain for those of you in Mass and NH. We had a bit of sleet here an hour or so ago, but it's back to all snow and still piling up. payup  payup


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I give up down here on snow.I hate rain:realmad:  :angry:


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

McGuire Mowing;352829 said:


> Mick,How much you got this evening??? About 4-5 more inches here today so far. :bluebounc Will be heading out this evening to plow. Usually takes about 3-4 hours to make my rounds. Still snowing right now, so I'm waiting. If it goes too late, I'll wait 'til morning, around 3am. That allows me to get people out to work in time.


About 3". I decided to go around about 3:30 and get all those on a 3" trigger and deal with it if anybody didn't think I should have plowed. Then this lady calls wanting to know if I was on the way. Craziest deal I've ever heard of. I've had her as a customer for three years now. This year her sister and brother-in-law build a house next door to her and move in. First snow of the year was in December. The BIL had somebody come over to my customer's place with a garden tractor and plow. The customer raised hell cause the guy pushed snow against her house and tore up some rock she had piled up. She told the BIL not to have the guy come over cause she had Mick plow and he knows how she wants it done. She wanted me to send a bill, anyway, so I cleaned it up some. Well, this time the BIL had the guy come over with a snowblower. She still needed me to come and straighten it up. I guess she called her sister and raised hell, again.

Anybody heard anything crazier than someone who keeps cleaning the snow when he's told not to?

Now I'm waiting to see if we get that 4" to 6" we're supposed to get tonight or if it's going to be all ice.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I have a friend that does weekly lawn maintenance for people this lady fired him for not trimming her fence line.She stopped me one day and asked if I had time to cut her lawn I said no I am booked up.I told her I had a friend that could do it and said I will send him over.Well i gave him the address he says that sounds familiar.Well it turned out my friend was the guy she fired.LMAO So he ends up talking to her about why she fired him and offered her 2 months of FREE service to make her happy.Well you probally know what happened 2 months she quit again.He offers more free service I told him to drop her like a bad habit you are wasting time and money.So yes there are stupid people out there that don't get it.Don't come back in my book means don't come back.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Mick;352916 said:


> About 3". I decided to go around about 3:30 and get all those on a 3" trigger and deal with it if anybody didn't think I should have plowed. Then this lady calls wanting to know if I was on the way. Craziest deal I've ever heard of. I've had her as a customer for three years now. This year her sister and brother-in-law build a house next door to her and move in. First snow of the year was in December. The BIL had somebody come over to my customer's place with a garden tractor and plow. The customer raised hell cause the guy pushed snow against her house and tore up some rock she had piled up. She told the BIL not to have the guy come over cause she had Mick plow and he knows how she wants it done. She wanted me to send a bill, anyway, so I cleaned it up some. Well, this time the BIL had the guy come over with a snowblower. She still needed me to come and straighten it up. I guess she called her sister and raised hell, again.
> 
> Anybody heard anything crazier than someone who keeps cleaning the snow when he's told not to?
> 
> Now I'm waiting to see if we get that 4" to 6" we're supposed to get tonight or if it's going to be all ice.


Some people do the strangest things, or should I say dumbest:realmad: . At least your customer knew enough to keep you coming to get the job done right. 

It's still snowing here, but according to the weather at 6pm, it's almost over. It keeps mixing with sleet here. I just got in from plowing. I stopped at one woman's house that I have done for several years now, and after several swipes across the mouth of the driveway, she sticks her head out the door and says " I don't think it needs to be done, do you?" I said, "yes I do, but I can wait and come back tomorrow when it's finished snowing." Mind you, I don't charge for the extra cleanup unless it's a lot of time. I usually run by several accounts (hers being one) after she's gone to work and cleanup. She says "no, I guess not. I'll give you a call when we need you." So, I said, "alright".

Not a chance. It's either at my call or not at all. I'm very easygoing too. I don't plow and charge for every inch of snow. Most around here want there to be at least 5 inches (less if it's wet, heavy snow) before plowing. I don't understand people. She'll be crying when we have a foot of snow and can't find anyone to plow her driveway.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

No snow, but plenty of ice in southern NH where my work is. Since I haven't done salt/sand, I just farmed out one of my commercials to a guy who can deal with it. I might get a hefty broadcast spreader for salt

~Kevin


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

this being colder than a witches tit with no percipitation, and then get warm as hell and get only rain is getting old quick


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

First the rain, then the cold this is BS:realmad: i just plugged my truck in for the night and it got cold today fast.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Its snowing lightly in Peabody right now. A little dusting nothing to think about tho.


----------

